# My Gerbils <3 (Picture heavy)



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd like to introduce you to my gerbils. I recently took pictures of them all (well all except for my new ones that I've added to my clan this month... I'll add pictures of them when I take them later... ). 

Please excuse my signature at the bottom of the pictures. I posted them on my deviantART account first.

Nova (She's heavily pregnant in this picture. She had those pups like two days after I took these pictures)
She's a burmese gerbil. Her mate is Zeeh.









Ivypool (in the background is Mocha, my chihuahua) She's rather camera shy... notice she peed on my bed.. 
Ivy is either a light colorpoint gray agouti or a light colorpoint silver nutmeg... I won't know for sure until her pups are born. Her mate is Paku.









Ivy again









Ivy once more









Paku (You can see Ivy in the background in their tank.. Yes, they have more bedding in there than it appears.. they just don't seem to like bedding anywhere near their log hut)
Paku is a pied burmese male. His mate is Ivy. I'm expecting a lot of colorpoints from their litters.









Paku again- I discovered he's quite photogenic.









And Paku again. 









Paku again. It looks like he's smiling in this picture.

















Paku yet again.









Paku again.









And again. I really love this one.









This one is a good one too. 









Paku again.









Again.









Last one of Paku.... for now...









Zeeh!
Zeeh is a dove male. His mate is Nova.









Zeeh again.. The lamp made him appear yellow. 









Zeeh again (with Mocha partially in the background)









Dovewing checks out Mocha
Dove is a lightly mottled lilac (or sapphire.. it depends on how much the spotted gene has lightened her coat).









Dove again... for some reason she looks really light in this picture. She's not that light. 









Dove gets up close to the camera









Dove looking at Mocha while he looks at me


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Paku again.. this time in his tank! 









Paku the final time









Nova touches Mocha (Don't worry I trust he won't hurt them. Its the rats he's afraid of. He doesn't mind the gerbils)









Dove runs up to Mocha so he sniffs her.










I also have a pied honey cream male who I have mated to Dove. I will take pictures of him soon.

And I have a tiny dove male that I rescued from craigslist... he is really young and shouldn't be away from his parents yet so Dove and my new male are sort of "fostering" him and teaching him gerbil things  I only have one picture of him at the moment.











So there are my gerbils of Gerbitails Clan <3


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

When I was younger I always wanted a gerbil. I used to live I'm NJ then moved to CA and I always wondered why there were never any gerbils out here (both in pet stores or breeders). I guess they are illegal in this state just like ferrets sad day. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Your gerbils r very cute. Just reminded me of how I always wanted one when I was younger. Lol. Very cute pictures though. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Aloemantra (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow they are so cute!
We don't have gerbils in Australia unfortunately, though we should because I hear and well see they make quite the good little pet!


----------

